# Watch Straps



## Dazca (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello folks,

I am looking to buy a hand made leather strap and also a top notch nato strap.

Any suggestions please? Who or where?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Pavel, (Miterant) a member of this forum has a shop on Etsy, for your handmade strap. :thumbs_up:

https://www.etsy.com/uk/search?q=neptune straps&ref=auto1&as_prefix=neptune straps


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Check out the nato's here.

https://www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Steveo or toshi


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Maddog straps


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Forgot martu straps


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

+1 for Toshi ...quality straps.

Roger


----------



## Dazca (Jun 26, 2013)

Greatly appreciated guys.

any links for the makers please?


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Dazca said:


> any links for the makers please?


 The interwebs threw up:

https://toshi-straps.co.uk/

https://www.martuleather.com/

http://www.maddog-straps.com/

https://www.steveostraps.com/


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

This guy is good for leather straps if your on a budget: https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/lawr389/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Dazca (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you all again


----------

